# Job searching websites



## KeepDiscovering (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi, apart from 'bayt' and Monster Gulf, is there any other popular job search websites for job hunting in the UAE and the Gulf region? 

Thanks.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

KeepDiscovering said:


> Hi, apart from 'bayt' and Monster Gulf, is there any other popular job search websites for job hunting in the UAE and the Gulf region?
> 
> Thanks.


There are plenty but they are all rubbish and not worth passing on. They all have exactly the same jobs advertised anyway and I doubt any of them actually exist.


----------



## KeepDiscovering (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks, if that's the case what channels do job-hunters go to seach for vacancies (apart from one's network)? Is newspapre still the main channel?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

In my experience, anyone who has changed jobs in the last six months here in the UAE has got the position through a friend already working in that company.

The fact that nobody is chipping in to this thread to say they got a job through gulf news or bayt sadly speaks volumes.


----------



## Mathew Howell (Feb 28, 2010)

As a newbie currently seeking- this is very discouraging :-(


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

You're better off looking for specific recruiters for the industry you want to work in. These agencies are quite good:

Job Vacancies & Recruitment - Michael Page International
Executive Recruitment | Charterhouse Partnership | Dubai | Abu Dhabi | UAE

Also, if you're interested in oil industry jobs, these are worth a look:

OilCareers - The Recruitment site for the Middle East's Oil and Gas Industry
Largest energy job board for oil and gas jobs and energy jobs recruitment - Free access to jobs from 100s of employers in oil and gas and energy

Also worth looking at this one, although I'm not sure if it's much better than those listed in the OP:

http://www.gulftalent.com


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

It's easier to find a job thru a friends as was mentioned before. You could probably specify what is your profession and what are you looking for. Maybe someone will be able to help.
The agencies Gavtek mentioned are good, they are working with international companies, where salaries are not a joke  good luck


----------

